# I don't know what kind of processor i have?



## happywedgal

Where do I find what kind of processor i have? Where does my pc tell me this at? I can't find it in control panel or anywhere. Help me!


----------



## Whitestar

right mouse click on the 'My Computer' icon. Click properties and it will give u some info on ur comp, including ur processor.

p.s welcome to tsg


----------



## 700mb80min

I use Belarc for all my system information.


----------



## pronute

Right click on My Computer in the dialog box select properties and it's right there on the general tab.


----------



## brindle

Another option is  AdAware , it will give you loads of info about your computer.
Please let us know if your tried aida32 and belarc.


----------



## happywedgal

Okay - i clicked on the my computer and this is what is says:

GenuineIntel
x86 Family 6 Model Stepping 10

Translation anyone?


----------



## dzones

a better way is to go to your RUN option.
type 
dxdiag
the windows that pops up will tell you how much ram and your exact processor type and speed.
if you notice the tabs at the top you will see a video tab where you can find out what kind of video you have with how much ram also.
Dave


----------



## 700mb80min

dzones , try my belarc post or the aida32 from brindle. Both will tell you what you need .


----------



## dzones

700mb80min
Yep I saw that post and know the program (belarc) but i like using an option that does not require me to download and/or install anything on my machine.
the fastest way to your processor speed/type is with dxdiag.


----------



## 700mb80min

Sorry dzones , had you mixed up with happy . What i do on a regular basis is to go with belarc and print a copy and file it , and i also like your dxdiag suggestion , thanks .


----------



## mobo

I use wcpuid which also gives the specs on fsb and multiplier.


----------



## dzones

Yep I know both your and mobo's programs of choice and i know both of them are good at what they do.
I was just trying to give happy a choice is all.
no worries


----------



## happywedgal

Thanks so much everyone! I did the dxdiag and it told me exactly what I needed! The belarc thing was good too.

I really appreciate all ya'lls help!


----------

